
Show HN: Itinerary matching service (carpooling) - cesidio
http://demo.companycarpool.com/
======
cesidio
Hello, creator here. Do you guys have any suggestions on how to make this
product successful? I am trying to sell this service to businesses, in order
to offer it to their employees, but it has not been successful so far. Should
I write an API? I am also trying to sell it as white-label software. I think
there are many cases where such a simple tool can help millions of people
doing carpooling efficiently, but struggling to get it in the hands of people,
even not making much money.

